# Heat transfer on canvas scorching canvas



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm transfering opaque transfers on to natural canvas zippered Bible covers at 350 degrees which is the reccomended temp.

I've had the same trouble with natural tote bags as well. When I use color bags, the scorching, if there is any, doesn't show. 

Am I going to have to dye or paint the covers before I press them? Or is there something I can lay over the image when I press it that will keep it from scorching but still allow me to adhere the image? 

I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

bdeville said:


> Am I going to have to dye or paint the covers before I press them? Or is there something I can lay over the image when I press it that will keep it from scorching but still allow me to adhere the image?


You can try using a teflon sheet. Search the forums for "teflon" for more info.

I don't know if it will reduce scorching, though. You should probably try reducing your temp or dwell time a little.


----------



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks,
Where do I get a teflon sheet? Is it like a sheet of paper or rubber? I got a silicon sheet today to put inside shirts so I can press both sides.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would call your transfer supplier and see if they sell them. I boughtmy teflon sheets at Stahl's and a rubber pad at Ace transfer. I know their are lots of other places to get them though. Good luck ... JB


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

A teflon sheet is neither paper nor rubber. 

You can get one at Imprintables Warehouse, I am sure there are other places.


----------



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info
I remember seeing teflon sheets, what is their purpose?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

bdeville said:


> I remember seeing teflon sheets, what is their purpose?


They keep the transfer from sticking to the heat element if there is no backing paper, and they also protect transfers from sticking if you are doing more than one location (like a front and back print).

Basically they protect the print from the heat a little, so they might be useful for keeping your bags from scorching.


----------



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you have any way to check surface temperatures (like with a Raytek Gun), I would see how consistent your press is. There are many heat presses that will have different readings all over the surface, some extremely high and some extremely low.


----------

